# I'm so tired of all this...



## reutunes (Feb 18, 2018)

Zzzzzz... I'm basically asleep thanks to working on a huge number of projects over the last few days, but it was great to take a "break" and put this week's Samplecast together. 

It's another packed show with some big releases from Sonokinetic, Spitfire, Output and UVI. Despite trying out all of these libraries from the "big boys" I've decided to go with a smaller release for this week's big review, it's Waveskimmer by Modwheel, a fab little pulse generator that deserves some publicity. Of course, there's the usual ripe selection of bargains, freebies, updates and news - plus some goths dancing under a bridge. Yes, really. Enjoy the show!

Reuben xxx



Featured this week:

Up to 85% OFF Sonokinetic – Native Instruments
Noir – Sonokinetic
Analog Brass & Winds – Output
Taikos X3M – Strezov Sampling
Meteor – UVI
8 Bit Generator – Alden Nulden Productions
Alternative Solo Strings – Spitfire Audio
66% OFF Nectar 2 – iZotope
70% OFF Drums of the Deep 2 – Auddict
40% OFF Performance Samples Winter Sale
FREE Wooden Xylophone – Splash Sound
FREE Plugin Video – Plugin Boutique
EVERY Plugin Boutique freebie
Waveskimmer – Modwheel
Synthetic Shadows – 8DIO
Scoring Synths – Audio Ollie


----------



## reutunes (Feb 21, 2018)

...and here's this week's email newsletter because people keep asking me where they can find it.

Hint: just sign up at the http://thesamplecast.com/newsletter/ (Samplecast site).


----------



## reutunes (Feb 24, 2018)

No proper big Samplecast show this week but here's a "virtual" show with all of the usual sections condensed into a handy newsletter. Plus there's a list at the bottom of all of the interesting links and videos I've been watching this week. Check it here.

In summary; there's a bit of news, loads of bargains (from £1), a couple of nice freebies and a big developer update.


----------

